
Smartphones' power, or lack thereof - geerlingguy
http://read.theodoreb.net/2015/smartphones-power-or-lack-thereof.html
======
onion2k
I really don't like it when people say things like "You should test on a low
spec device because they're so cheap!" Yes, you definitely should test, but
the cost of the hardware is irrelevant. It's the cost of a QA person and a
developer's time that's the majority of what you'll pay. You can buy a low-end
Android phone for $50, but that'll only buy you about a couple of hours of
time with QA, or an hour of a developer to fix any issues that are found
(because testing is only half the story, you also need to fix problems).

If you have a complex website you're looking at many thousands of dollars in
time to test, regardless of the devices you're targeting. The fact you can buy
a cheap phone for $50 means nothing.

~~~
nod_
My complaint was about articles doing benchamrks and not testing on cheap
smartphones. I didn't say anywhere that you should add a device to your formal
QA process. I mean you probably should but getting a phone and doing the
testing for yourself on the project you're working on is what I meant. Which
is why I talk about solidarity and highlight the fact that it's cheap. Because
it's a personal thing. If you integrate it in the QA process cost doesn't
matter, you're right.

